# Teapot Neck vs. Ewe neck



## Casey02

Subbing because iv never heard the term


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, I've never heard of it either.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Oh big fat lot of help you guys are!!!!:lol:


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm familiar with ewe neck. It may be the same thing, just different lingo.


----------



## tinyliny

I think they must be one and the same.


----------



## tinyliny

I found this on Google:


----------



## smrobs

^^That's what I'm wondering because when I picture a teapot, I see the same basic shape


Or maybe one describes the basic structural fault (actual conformation) while the other describes the aquired appearance from years of improper carriage?

Or maybe the teapot neck thing is the same as what I've heard called a "swan neck", which is a very upright ewe neck


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ok thanks, so second question, what 'form' is a horse carrying itself in to get a teapot/swan neck......??? Is the horse hollow and evading? I'm trying to figure this out! Lol! Or is the horse over flexed and lifted?


----------



## smrobs

Generally, I see aquired ewe-necks in ill-trained gaming horses. Horses that go around evading the bit with their head in the air...or pulling on the bit with their head in the air. The hollow back and strung out body is just another part of the whole frame.


----------



## Chevaux

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok thanks, so second question, what 'form' is a horse carrying itself in to get a teapot/swan neck......??? Is the horse hollow and evading? I'm trying to figure this out! Lol! Or is the horse over flexed and lifted?


My first thought when you asked the questions was where is the nose? If in hollow/evading mode the nose is out in the air. If in overflexed mode, the nose is somewhat down (but I think should be limited how much it could keep its nose down given the neck position).


----------



## tinyliny

for the underside of the neck to become over developed the hrose needs to be firing those large muscles too much. So, it's basically like this: If you imagine yourself taking a bit in your teeth, and that there's a monkey on your back who is pulling those reins straight back or even a bit downward. You don't want your neck pulled back so you resist (go ahead , resist against that pull!) . You will feel that the muscles on each side of your trachea along the front of your neck will tighten and pull. The horse is doing something quite similar.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ahhhh I see, that makes sense, kind of an under the chin stretching/bracing deal. Thanks.


----------



## franknbeans

Thanks all. I now have a vision of muppet with monkeys riding her.....I may just have nightmares. They look like the flying scary creatures in Wizard of Oz.:shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl

franknbeans said:


> Thanks all. I now have a vision of muppet with monkeys riding her.....I may just have nightmares. They look like the flying scary creatures in Wizard of Oz.:shock:


I was having visions of monkeys riding my horse and my horses neck and head were a teapot spout.....gah!!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

If you love and watch many western movies, you will see tons of horses with bulging lower necks. This, purely because they've had many different riders on them, all hauling or hanging on to, their mouths.

Lizzie


----------



## tinyliny

Yeah, I had some odd visions too, with that odd analogy.


----------



## Muppetgirl

FeatheredFeet said:


> If you love and watch many western movies, you will see tons of horses with bulging lower necks. This, purely because they've had many different riders on them, all hauling or hanging on to, their mouths.
> 
> Lizzie


Like this?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

I was always taught that a ewe necked or swan necked horse was a skeletal conformation problem, rather than one that develops through poor muscular use. A horse can appear ewe necked due to heavy muscling on the underside of the neck and little topline, whereas the horse I will post a picture of has a true ewe neck - see how the vertebrae connect to the withers very low down? It does also have a lot of ill built muscle under the neck, but conformationally, it is ewe necked.










Compared to this horse, who is not ewe necked, just poorly muscled.









(Poor conformation image, I know).


----------



## Palomine

Conformational. You see both of these in foals that have not even been haltered.

I've never seen this caused by riding incorrectly, and while it "may" make it worse, I would imagine the structure of the neck may make a horse built like this less able to be responsive, and would also figure that legs/spine/hips/shoulders, you name it, are all affected by this bad conformation horse is born with.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think conformational ewe necks, are very different from those who have bulging muscles on the lower neck. Certainly we see tons of horses born that way. Bulging muscles on an otherwise decent neck, are always caused by incorrect training/riding. 

Lizzie


----------



## TBforever

Horse Neck Conformation | Equine Conformation

neck conformation




A neck with internal structure that causes it to bend upward instead of down in the normal arch. This fault is common and seen in every breed, especially in long-necked horses.

The fault may be caused by a horse who holds his neck high (stargazing). Stargazing makes it difficult for rider to control the horse, who then braces on the bit and is hard-mouthed.

The ewe neck is counter-productive to collection and proper transitions, as the horse only elevates the head and doesn't engage its hind end. The horses loins and back may become sore.

The sunken crest often fills if the horse is ridden correctly into bridle.

The horses performance will be limited until proper muscle is developed.


----------

